# Vinyl backdrop support



## yvonne4

Hi anyone willing to help 

I am a natural light, on-location photographer and have purchased a couple of vinyl backdrops to experiment with. I have seen a few threads regarding this but have not found exactly what I am looking for. In college, during one of my photo courses, we studied lighting and did a minimal amount of studio work. I enjoyed it.. but couldn't tell you now what equipment was being used or how it was being used. I've ordered these drops and would love to practice with them. I started to purchase a backdrop stand but am unsure which ones will support the 6x7 backdrop I ordered. Lighting equipment.. I have no idea. My first question is.. Does anyone recommend a good, supportive backdrop stand for my 6x7 backdrop? And my other question is.. what is some good lighting for me to begin with? I don't want to spend gobs of money because I may not offer this in my business. However, I know you get what you pay for and am willing to invest in whatever I may need for the best quality.

I appreciate any helpful feedback!
Thank you!


----------



## Pallycow

Honestly, while your learning, I would jerry rig things and go cheap.  I was at a store today and picked up 2 yard samples of cloth to use for practice until I find exactly what I want.  For my portable set up, I have two extra light/flash stands that I use to hold up backdrops....if there is too much sag, I put a wooden rod between them and drape it over.  

No one cares what it looks like during shoot...its only after that matters.

if you dont have or dont wanna buy two flash stands...which are generally cheap...use a wall, or anything really, be creative.  You don't have to dump hundreds of bucks on backdrops until you have a studio...even then you dont "have" to, but it's easier.


----------



## Pallycow

also, in the fabric store they had a section called "mottled". I dunno if thats normal or special to that store...'cause I know **** about fabric, but it is the closest thing to a muslin backdrop as I have seen in fabric stores. I like it because it is very forgiving when and if you have to edit things, move subjects, clone, etc...in post.  So easy to manipulate in photoshop without worrying about detail...very forgiving.  content aware fill, move, patch, etc...all works great on muslin/mottled type of backgrounds.


----------



## MLeeK

Lighting-start with a good, dedicated speedlite for your camera. Add to it a trigger/receiver system to take it off camera. 
Then start reading at Strobist. On the right side there's a drop down menu-Start at Strobist 101. Great information.


----------



## yvonne4

Wow, the Lighting 101 has been beyond helpful! Thank you so much! I feel like I actually understand now haha. And, I can just purchase one small kit to do the job! I currently have a 430EX flash that I never use.. purchased it during college. I recently upgraded to my Canon 5dmarkii body a few months ago. Do you think this flash will do the job? I hope so!

And Pallycow - I definitely would like to work with fabric as well. I went out on a limb when purchasing these vinyl's. I was planning to practice with children, loved all the different options and thought it would be easy for clean up? I may be wrong though.. we will see. I actually attempted to try and hang one on the wall tonight but it didn't turn out so great. My dad had gave me these screw in clamps, screwed them into the walls (4) and attempted to hang it from there. It didn't look trustworthy or like it was lying flat or seamless. Maybe if I try larger clamps? If I were to ever pursue this, I would like to come up with my own easy to manage system  but for now, I just want it to hang nicely haha. I would be willing to purchase a stand to get this result. I am just unsure of the average weight of a 6x7 vinyl backdrop to know which one would be best.


----------



## MLeeK

yvonne4 said:


> Wow, the Lighting 101 has been beyond helpful! Thank you so much! I feel like I actually understand now haha. And, I can just purchase one small kit to do the job! I currently have a 430EX flash that I never use.. purchased it during college. I recently upgraded to my Canon 5dmarkii body a few months ago. Do you think this flash will do the job? I hope so!
> 
> And Pallycow - I definitely would like to work with fabric as well. I went out on a limb when purchasing these vinyl's. I was planning to practice with children, loved all the different options and thought it would be easy for clean up? I may be wrong though.. we will see. I actually attempted to try and hang one on the wall tonight but it didn't turn out so great. My dad had gave me these screw in clamps, screwed them into the walls (4) and attempted to hang it from there. It didn't look trustworthy or like it was lying flat or seamless. Maybe if I try larger clamps? If I were to ever pursue this, I would like to come up with my own easy to manage system  but for now, I just want it to hang nicely haha. I would be willing to purchase a stand to get this result. I am just unsure of the average weight of a 6x7 vinyl backdrop to know which one would be best.



You've an excellent flash to start working with!!! One light and a reflector is a great setup!!! Get to using it!


----------

